# Choppy mouse movement across screen



## smokindj (Aug 9, 2000)

I have 128KB ram and over 3 GB of disc space yet when I open a program or 2 every now and then while moving the arrow across the screen it stutters, choppy movement across the screen. I have emptied all temp internet files, deleted all unnecessary files, used msconfig to shut down all unused startup programs, done a scan disk, a defrag, and do not know what to do. I currently have a cable internet connection via an external ethernet card thru my USB port. the only program running constantly thru the systray is AOL Instant Messenger. I have constantly (at least weekly) power cycled the cable modem. I am out of ideas. HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RonK (Apr 29, 2000)

Welcome smokindj
If you are running Win98, go to start, run and type in sysmon
When the program opens add - swapfile in use - unused physical memory
See how low your memory is when the problem is there and post back with the results.

[This message has been edited by RonK (edited 08-09-2000).]


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

You could have a dirty mouse. Take it apart and clean the dust off the rollers inside. To do that just twist the cover off where the mouse ball is. You can use rubbing alcohol to get the dust off the rollers. Use only water on the mouse ball itself.

That can also happen if you have multiple browser windows open at the same time. Whether surfing the net or using a particular program. Especially when using programs like photo editors that use lots of memory. If you like to have multiple programs open at the same time then you may need to upgrade to more memory to keep that from happening.

[This message has been edited by Kento (edited 08-09-2000).]


----------



## smokindj (Aug 9, 2000)

Processor Usage - aroung 50%
Allocated Memory - 244.1MB
Swap File in use - 24 M
unused physical Memory - 2.1

When mouse choppy

Sean


----------



## mike-- (Aug 1, 2000)

Did you check in Device Manager for conflicts, etc?


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Try this Right click on desktop. Properties >> settings >> advanced >> Performance >> Then turn down hardware acceleration. If that solves the problem I would look for new Video drivers or just delete and reinstall the drivers again.


----------



## smokindj (Aug 9, 2000)

So far no good....No conflicts w/Device Mgr, reducing Acceleration I thought worked until it happened again last night(choppy mouse). I dont know what to do It doesnt happen often, but when I am loading a website or opening a program it will bog down the system and have choppy mouse movement.

Does that help?


----------



## RonK (Apr 29, 2000)

Check in msconfig/startup and post all programs showing.
Also when the mouse is choppy hit control/alt/delete and post what is running.

[This message has been edited by RonK (edited 08-16-2000).]


----------



## angelvaio (Dec 21, 2000)

Hello, it apears as though your processor cannot handle 128 mbs of ram, I had the same problem for quite a while. (about a year)I even tracked your post for along time to see if a solution would be posted! It sounds strange, but its the truth. I have a p3 500! Anyways, I finally found a way to fix it. Click "start", then "run", then type in "msconfig". On the "general" tab, click the "advanced" button. After that, check-mark "limit memory to", first try 64mb, and restart when promted. If that does'nt handle your problem, do the same thing but this time, limit it to 32 mbs... Yes Yes, This WILL make your system slower, but it will get rid of the problem..(I'd rather it be slower than have this wretched problem.) I certainly hope this helps, trust me-i know how bad this problem is.

------------------


----------



## Rhayne (Dec 12, 2000)

Also the problem could potentially be attributed to the mouse drivers . This is a common problem that plagued a spate of Compaq 733's I had the distinct mispleasure of working with. Remove your mouse driver and reboot (if it's a PS/2 mouse) or reinstall your mouse drivers. This is, of course, provided that angelvaio's suggestion doesn't help you. Good luck.

------------------
--"I have travelled to cities whose names I can't pronounce, but it doesn't matter because I have removed them from the Earth."--George S. Patton


----------

